# :: ECS Tuning :: Allroad 2.7T Valve Cover Gasket Set



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

It is inevitable. Intake, exhaust, downpipe, valve cover, and in some applications valve seals will all be removed and replaced as you work on maintaining or improving your vehicle's engine. As you put everything back together, there are some things that should not be overlooked. A faulty gasket anywhere will always be bad news.

Kit includes:

 Valve Cover Gasket Sets - Left & Right
 Camshaft End Cap Seals - Two
 Camshaft Seals - Four (Two Front and Two Rear)
 Camshaft Chain Tensioner Gaskets - Two
 80ml Tube of VW/Audi Specification Sealant

*Stop the inevitable*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi allroad 2.7T 2001-2005

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

